# Last show of the year for Scarlet



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

All done! She showed on Friday and Sunday. No love from the judge on Friday, but today she went Select for another point. Ya!! 

So in a total of 8 days of showing this year, starting in October, she got back to back majors to finish her championship, and has 7 grand champion points, and one of those wins was a 3 point grand major. It’s been a fun and very enjoyable, and surprising, 5 weeks.

Now we play with the puppy till next year! 


















Points are taking forever to be posted. Her grand points probably won’t show up until next month.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

That's awesome! Congrats and have fun with that adorable puppers.

PS, update your signature


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Yay Scarlet!
Now she gets a well deserved break to help you play with Nora.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sabis mom said:


> Yay Scarlet!
> Now she gets a well deserved break to help you play with Nora.


Nora’s going to start learning to stack pretty soon. We aren’t going to wait until she’s 14 months old like Scarlet, lol. I’m such a slacker.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Well done- that is quite a year-end run that you and Scarlet had!.. and to think you were considering cutting back....

I believe that you have earned an exemption that allows you to end your 2020 now, haha...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

chuckd said:


> Well done- that is quite a year-end run that you and Scarlet had!.. and to think you were considering cutting back....
> 
> I believe that you have earned an exemption that allows you to end your 2020 now, haha...


I was discouraged and had pretty much decide to spay her and not show any more! If my friend (Nora’s breeder) hadn’t called me, and basically bullied me to enter, we wouldn’t have had a chance for those nice wins, lol. It’s been the most fun round of dogs shows I’ve been too. Winning is so much more fun than losing.


----------

